# Send your entries for November's contest



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Time to start sending in your entries for Novembers contests!
I will send out java moss for Tank of the Month is we can get 7 entries. 
Photo of the Month-there is currently no prize yet, so if anyone has anything to offer up that would be great!

Would love to see some new members submit some photos too! Anyone can enter!

Rules are as followed ~


bmlbytes said:


> Rules for submission:
> 1. *One photo per person per contest per month.* In other words you can submit one picture for the POTM and one for the TOTM every month.
> 2. *Pictures should be clear.* If it is possible please do not submit fuzzy photos, or pictures with dirty glass, or no lighting, etc.
> 3. *Do not let others know which photo is yours.* So don't tell people. This means indirectly too. Don't link to the photo in another post, or upload it to the site, or make it your avatar, etc.
> ...


(thanks bmlbytes)

Send you entries to me in a private message with the link to your pictures. PLEASE INCLUDE THE NAME OF YOUR FISH. I don't always know the fish.

Thanks to all who enter!

~ZD

P.S. Don't hesitate to ask questions!


----------



## redthebetta (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll probably enter a photo in the next couple of days.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Have only got ONE entry since posting this. COME ON PEOPLE! Send me some pictures! Only takes a few moments to get a few pictures.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bumping again.....whats with you guys...???


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't have any yet. My tank is not really nice looking yet. I have to wait until I get the tank looking really nice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

come on angel..send in a pic..none of my tanks look and don't really have many decent fish pics ; but i throw one up there every now and then...my wife is the real photographer around here...lol


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Angel-me either. Still enter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

I want it to be a really good pic. I want to be really proud of the tank.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

whats the deadline?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Was the 31rst but i only have 2 entries. Might be decembers contest or a very late november


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

This will be December's contest now. Still only have a few entries.

please send one in people!!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like to enter, this is my first time though, so do I just PM you a link ZebraDanio?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes,send me the links to your pictures


----------



## Blackfinshark (Nov 4, 2013)

can we post the pictures here in the thread?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no....send your entries in a PM to zebradanio12.....she will take care of the rest...


----------



## Blackfinshark (Nov 4, 2013)

ok. might take some pics tonight.


----------

